# Swapping and Rewiring 10hp Craftsman - 12.5 Kohler Command HELP!



## trucker93 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a late 80's to early 90's craftsman riding mower with a 10hp craftsman tecumseh engine the engine is blown. so swapped the craftsman motor for a kohler i left the wiring on the john deere where the kohler came off of and i also did the same with the craftsman mower. so here is where i am right now .craftsman riding mower with kohler engine and craftsman wiring. my question is how do hook up the craftsman wiring to the kohler engine the simplest way would work there is no deck on the craftsman its a farm tractor used to moved hay and other things around my farm so all i would need is power?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you go to www.kohlerplus.com and click "enter as guest" you can look up the service manual for the Kohler engine. That should give you a wiring diagram for the engine. You could try looking up the craftsman tractor on www.craftsman.com and see if they have a diagram as well. Then you'd be able to just hook the proper wires to the proper places. One thing to watch for is if either engine has a fuel solenoid on the carburetor. If, for instance, the Kohler has it and the Tecumseh didn't, then you will have to run a wire for that to get power whenever the key is in the run and start positions. Do you have some pictures of the engines in question and the connectors where they plug into the tractor harness? Model and Spec numbers on both engines would help too.


----------

